# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Simple technique to WILD easily!

## gleixer

For a little bit of background on myself, I started lucid dreaming about a year ago but haven't been serious about it till a couple months ago. It was because, I couldn't get myself to lucid dream. I had tried MILD and DEILD but with no avail, and DILD, to me, was too unpredictable, so I began trying to Wild. Now for the good stuff...

Before we began, I reccomend that you read this article: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-control/80879-advanced-vision-control-tutorial.html or else non of the stuff I say will make any sense and I also reccomend you practice the technique and get somewhat good at controlling before you try this.. The technique I came up with is rather simple and can be done in two ways: the normal way and the extremist way. THe normal way is that as you wake up (whether middle of the night or the morning) you keep still and practice avc (advanced vision control) for a while. As you see the static and patterns, try to make a door or window of some type. (this will require you to be somewhat good at avc) If you manage to stay conscious and make the window, zoom inside of it. Now when I say zoom I mean walk, run, or fly into it. If done right you are in your lucid dream and should probably be standing inside your lucid dream. If not done right you will tell because it will most likely be dark still. Either way you want to perform a reality check in order to ensure it is a dream.

The extremist way is one I personally haven't achieved yet but working at it. (it requires you to be insanely good at avc). As you go to bed at night, you have to make a dream without being in a dream. Which is hard because we arent used to making every aspect of the dream because usually our subcon. mind does it for us, but with this method, it allows you to have more dream control because you yourself made the dream. Makes you kind of like a dream god. The problem (except for being ball fuckingly hard) is that you might fall asleep or lose consciousness I should say because by then...your body is out cold. 
Now some of you may be saying, "Well how can I make a dream, if I am not in REM?" Well that is the point. You are using AVC to produce the visual so that you can stimulate your mind long enough so that the REM can come. Once you get good enough, it will end up being a full-blown dream. The perks you ask? Getting to have lucid dreams for the entire night....any night you choose. That is my technique, but feel free to ask any questions below.

----------


## SnorlaxDreamer

Your first method sounds actually just like a "usual" WILD technique. When you do WILD, you also visualize patterns on your eyelids, and creates an image from these, until you pass right into the dream.

The second one needs to be validated for me to believe in. Even if being insanely good at AVC, I don't believe you will have the overview to create and uphold every little detail. If you do not do this, you are not able to dream from the start, since we first enter NREM. People who is able to enter NREM often ends up in blackness, but with the feeling of being in a dream, as far as I have read. So you would have to wait until your body hits REM. The second technique just sounds amazingly hard. Someone might prove me wrong, but I don't think it is possible to create dreams from the start of the night that is lasting for more than two minutes.

----------


## gleixer

You are right about the first one. That is why I called it normal. Because it is really just applying this to the normal technique but instead of visualizing, you actually see it with your real eyes and then your dream eyes. It helps those who may not be good at visualizing. 
For the second one, I think you misunderstood what I meant by dream. In the beginning of the night the scene you would make would in fact not be the dream. But (and this is assuming that you are good enough) it is a closed eye hallucination that you control. I say dream because (again only if you are good enough at all the senses not just visual) if you do it right, it should feel as if you are in a lucid dream, only difference is you consciously made it. I do know from personal practice that the once the rem cycle hits, the incoming dream seems to build of of what you made instead of going dark. You can definitely tell because it takes a lot less concentration to keep the hallucination going.

----------


## gleixer

As far as level of difficulty.....I honestly don't expect many to get the second part down. (Even I haven't yet.) But I posted it so that people could try. Haha I mean it is literally the ultimate wild technique.

----------


## yaya

Thanks for sharing!! Sounds like it makes sense!
So I will perform WBTS and then I relax and start to pay attention to any traces of shape behind my closed eye lids. Then I should try to shape them into a door? Am I right?
How long does it take for you to start the LD itself? Can you have LD at will every morning?

----------


## gleixer

Yes that is the basic premise of the normal way. And it can take a couple minutes depending on how sleepy you are when you wake up, but for me it has never taken more than ten minutes. And to answer that last question, absolutely. As long as you don't fall asleep before you make the door or lose lucidity somehow (very unlikely to happen) then you can have a ld every morning.

----------


## yaya

Thanks for answering!
I tried it this morning and I was very distracted by thoughts when I performed this technique. Does it happen for you too? 
Although I practice meditation but I can't still my mind more than 10 seconds then my mind is distracted for some seconds and this cycle continues! 
I fall asleep but I had an extreme vivid dream! I never had such vivid dream since 3 month ago! 
I practice this method to make perfect! ::D:

----------


## MisakaMikoto

> Thanks for answering!
> I tried it this morning and I was very distracted by thoughts when I performed this technique. Does it happen for you too? 
> Although I practice meditation but I can't still my mind more than 10 seconds then my mind is distracted for some seconds and this cycle continues! 
> I fall asleep but I had an extreme vivid dream! I never had such vivid dream since 3 month ago! 
> I practice this method to make perfect!



I belive that it's just part of *Falling Asleep Consciously* process.
Sometimes during my WILD attempts i happend to be overhelmed by random thoughts and even daydream alike stuff  ::shock::  happening on their own
It seems quite cool yet it might result in loosing consciousness

----------


## gleixer

> Thanks for answering!
> I tried it this morning and I was very distracted by thoughts when I performed this technique. Does it happen for you too? 
> Although I practice meditation but I can't still my mind more than 10 seconds then my mind is distracted for some seconds and this cycle continues! 
> I fall asleep but I had an extreme vivid dream! I never had such vivid dream since 3 month ago! 
> I practice this method to make perfect!



Congratulations on the dream, and MisakaMikoto is right. The random thoughts popping up is what usually happens whenever you try to wild. It is the bodies way of recapping important stuff in a way. What I do to keep myself focused (but not too focused or you won't all asleep), is that I look at the hh and just watch it. Kind of like watching clouds. Instead of just seeing random shapes, I try to make something out of them. Then once I start to notice these shapes are becoming more vivid and definitive, I try to make the door and go into the dream.

----------


## yaya

Thank you glexier and misakaMikoto!
I always thought I should still my mind like a Buddha to attempt wild technique!

I practiced it this morning and as I could stay awake longer , the vividness of my dreams increased a lot and they were like full HD movies!
By the way, attempting wild at night is very soothing and make me calm and energized for the morning attempts!

----------


## gleixer

That is one of the good side effects of this way of wild. It makes your dreams have more clarity. My guess would be because you are going to bed in a mentally focused/relaxed. Which is good because it allows you more of a chance to Dild if the dream is more realistic.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

> That is one of the good side effects of this way of wild. It makes your dreams have more clarity. My guess would be because you are going to bed in a mentally focused/relaxed. Which is good because it allows you more of a chance to Dild if the dream is more realistic.



Yeah,
Once ago i tried to use focusing on my breathing as anchor
And two times it resulted in having heightened awareness at dream therefore i noticed that it's a dream  ::D:

----------


## yaya

Hi! 
I have progressed to a level that I enter HH while attempting this technique after sufficient sleep (6 hours). But these kinds of HH are not the defined shapes made of shiny dots but they are vague images (colorful but not very clear) which attract my attention in a way that I get emotionally involved with them. For some seconds I think they are my real life and I belong to them then after some seconds I realize how idiot I was to think they are my reality. Of course for the next seconds I am sound sleep ::D: 

For example I saw a vague girl who was unsence to me as I was sure she was just a HH. But then suddenly I believed she was my sister and I got emotionally involved in that short time so I didn't recognized the scene as a HH and then I fall asleep. I always ruin my WILD attempt or deep meditations like this.

Does it happen to you? How can I overcome them as they bother me when I am close to have a WILD.

Thanks! :smiley: 
D

----------


## gleixer

I can definitely say that is not an uncommon thing. You just have to be an observer. Think of it like watching clouds. You see the shapes make figures out of them, and just watch.  Just by the fact that it turned into a little girl means that you were close to the dream meaning that the part of your brain dealing with emotion was opened because in dreams we have emotions. But or this you have to master the art of apathy. Once you can do that then observing will become easy enough for you to endure till it is time to enter the dream.

----------


## gleixer

I will be making a more complete tutorial for the extremist way. Now that I have had some more experience.

----------


## lonewolf101

Heyo. I'm posting here just in case you've missed my reply on my thread. I would love to work with you. Maybe we can help eachother out. You can definitely help me with the other senses, as I've only been working with sight!

----------


## yaya

I am still practicing this wild method but I have changed my anchor several times when I am very close to fall asleep. My problem with staring at shiny dots was that my eyes were not very relaxed and I tensed them while looking at the dots. So I practiced this method during the day time as part of my meditation sections in order to get used to it.
But passing the transition between waking and sleeping state is still a big challenge to me.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I would dispute that the first technique is a visualisation WILD at all, there is a difference between deliberately visualising a door and stimulating your brain to autonomously generate the dream image of a door. While it is easier to do the visualise a door, you won't be able to 'enter it' until you are already dreaming, whereas what a brain generated image is in a sense already a dream - useful for dreamers like me who tend to see their closed lids when they are about to transition.

----------


## gleixer

Haven't been on here in a while, sorry about that guys, but school you know  :wink2:  and yeah the first is really just a variation of many types of visualization. But really it's those with a built in RC because unless you're insanely good (which you would want to do the extremist way if you were) then an actually door wouldn't appear unless you are dreaming. That's kind of the theory I had behind it there. But I'd love to know all of your experiences with this as it is a work in progress. As with yaya, changing the anchor is actually something I wanted to mention because it allows your mind to stay shard because if you use the same anchor, you risk falling into "routine" (I use that word loosely because for some people, that's what works for them. I being among those people). It's all about how your mind works, just gotta play around with it and find what works or doesn't work with you.

----------


## yaya

Hi Gleixer!!!! Welcome back!!!! ::rolllaugh:: 

thanks for your tips! 

how this method has been working for you?? do you still get lucid every morning? any other tips or modification?

----------


## gleixer

Well unfortunately, school prevents me from actually getting to work on it. I gotta get up early just about everyday. The few days I have been able to work on it, I noticed that if you "softly" stimulate as many senses as possible, it helps to forming the dream.
For example, if you breathe through your nose, notice all of the smells without changing your pattern, without moving, focus on all of the things you are feeling against your skin and the feelings inside your body, feel your lungs compress, listen to all of the sounds you can (noticing even the tiniest), along with trying to make your anchor. It definitely multiplies the effects because when you are "gazing" you are basically noticing details that you can see in your sight, so in theory if you were to add in all of the other senses.......it can only improve.
No I can't stress enough, all these things have o be done like a normal wild attempt, meaning you can't move. I like to imagine that I don't have a body anymore whenever I wild. Not quite like Astral projection but more like my body is air

----------


## yaya

Thank youuuuuuu very much for your help, Master gleixer!!!!! :smiley: 

your new version of WILD helped me to have an easy WILD for the first timeeeeee!!!!!! previously, i could only DEILD and WILD with multiple alarms which was overwhelming.

this morning, i woke up but i moved too much. so i slept again. next time i woke up, i just opened my eyes and quickly closed them and tried not to move at all. then i paid attention to my tactile senses and also hearing and watching (unlike SSILD that we do them one after one, we should do them all at once in your method). plus i tried to be very light like a ghost as you said....suddenly i found myself at the other corner of the room...I was lucid!!!! so i started hanging around my home and i jumped on every glassy stuff...ha ha ha....and many other funny things.... i wanted to conjugate a being but i couldn't...two DG tried to show me how...they told me you should start from easy ones like conjugating an apple....

so how do you conjugate in your dreams? this is the most challenging part of my LDs.

----------


## gleixer

Honestly what works best for me is using the same technique as AVC (with a few slight modifications) 
In the real world, AVC os only restricted to yourself because you are changing your senses.
In a dream, anything you make, can be seen and experienced by everything in the dream because technically speaking the dream is still "you". 

With that said, I always like to imagine what I am trying to make in my head(I always found thinking inside of a dream to be a simple irony) and try to picture it in your mind. Then imagine that, that thing is in front of you, (the key is confidence if you don't truly believe that you can make things in dreams, then it won't happen, unfortunately dreams can detect even the slightest lack of confidence in these things) 

No you don't have to close your eyes, you can imagine it's behind a corner or just about anything that involves you not physically seeing this thing. It seems to make itore likely to appear once you round the corner or see it.

Now this is only till you can get good enough to just conjure things up right in front of your eyes. But hey, best of luck to you

----------


## yaya

> unfortunately dreams can detect even the slightest lack of confidence in these things)



thanks master gleixer! definitely yes! 
high levels of confidence is necessary for dream manipulation especially walking through walls or creating something from thin air.

i still  have some problem in WILD specially passing from HH (hypnogogic hallucination) unless i do DEILD. i hope working on these HH can help me overcome them and make me prepared for original WILD!

a question: how many minutes HH last for you? once i tried to pass them but they last for 5 minutes!!!!

----------


## gleixer

It lasts no longer than 10 minutes for me. Sometimes I just lose consciousness and the other times I'm able to pass into the dream. Although using the new version has helped me beat the odds.

----------


## yaya

10 minutes of HH?  :Oh noes: WOWWWW! so that's normal to have long durations of HH which is really hard to pass from it!!!!!! thanks for the clarification.

i tried your new version of WILD several times and recently when i feel light during WILD attempt, i started to do all you said and it made me even lighter and ready to jump out of my body but suddenly everything resets and i feel stuck. maybe i push too hard and i need to be more relaxed. 

i will combine your version of WILD with HH practice on a regular basis to see how it works for me! your method already works with DEILD and Alarm methods but it will be a bit challenging with WILD attempt.

----------


## gleixer

> 10 minutes of HH? WOWWWW! so that's normal to have long durations of HH which is really hard to pass from it!!!!!! thanks for the clarification.
> 
> i tried your new version of WILD several times and recently when i feel light during WILD attempt, i started to do all you said and it made me even lighter and ready to jump out of my body but suddenly everything resets and i feel stuck. maybe i push too hard and i need to be more relaxed. 
> 
> i will combine your version of WILD with HH practice on a regular basis to see how it works for me! your method already works with DEILD and Alarm methods but it will be a bit challenging with WILD attempt.



Honestly one thing about lucid dreaming is that one thing may work for one person and another thing for another.

----------


## yaya

thanks!
no problem bro! i have been testing many LD methods in this year and i hope one of them will fit me! :;-): 
you have told me what was necessary and sorry for my poor results!

best wishes!

----------


## gleixer

> thanks!
> no problem bro! i have been testing many LD methods in this year and i hope one of them will fit me!
> you have told me what was necessary and sorry for my poor results!
> 
> best wishes!



I wouldn't  say your results are poor at all, to get to the point where you are lucid dreaming every night/morning will take years of practice

----------

